

Why its best to get out of freelancer.com (NOW) - Bigdognec
https://www.reddit.com/r/freelance/comments/2mhmje/why_its_best_to_get_out_of_freelancercom_now/

======
Bigdognec
Would love to hear how issues like these can be handled where the platform
blames the user for issues with itself.

